

Potty training for tech entrepreneurs - digitalbase
http://www.lifelog.be/2014/02/18/potty-training-for-tech-entrepreneurs/
In a lot of ways starting out as an entrepreneur is like being born. Your first months involve a lot of throwing up, doing things for the very first time and shitting yourself. It takes a while to get the basics right, eventually realising that there are better ways of getting from one place to another than flat on your belly.
======
matryoshka
It is very tempting to keep working away on improvements but it can be fatal
to your newly started business. Go out and start selling. It can be a sobering
reality check.

------
digitalbase
Yes it is. And even after you do realise it is more important to start
selling, fight the urge to go back in development modus

